# British Expat in need of earning 'some' cash.



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi There,

I have been unemployed for a year now in Dubai having worked in the financial services industry for over 15 years. I have been offered many opportunities but commission only and I feel I am worth more than that. If I am to work for someone I want some form of commitment from them. Anyway, the main difficulty here is that you can't even just go and do some bar work or something similar because of Visa issues. Does anyone have any ideas as to how I may make some cash (legally) until the right job comes a long please? (No silly comments also please!).

(Currently I am doing the Oman visa run once a month so am on a visitors Visa).

Many Thanks,

James.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In short - you should not be doing any work at all without a proper visa. You are not permitted to work on a visitor visa.

-


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*thanks for your prompt reply*

Hi there, I am aware of that thanks. just thought there may be some way round it...if someone is willing to give me something to earn some cash then maybe I could even sponsor myself?




Elphaba said:


> In short - you should not be doing any work at all without a proper visa. You are not permitted to work on a visitor visa.
> 
> -


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JamesE said:


> Hi there, I am aware of that thanks. just thought there may be some way round it...if someone is willing to give me something to earn some cash then maybe I could even sponsor myself?


Sorry to sound harsh, but best you are told the truth. You can only 'sponsor yourself' by setting up a company. Even for a simple freezone licence you would need at least AED 22k, plus security money.

This really isn't the place to be without a job or your own legal company. Sorry.

-


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*thanks again*

Thanks for the info. I am pretty aware of the facts and costs involved and appreciate your feedback.

It's a shame as this place is so great. I don't get it as they are trying to encourage people to come here but the laws are so tough. there are so many people leaving and it's hardly surprising.

Also I have been advised of hundreds of part time jobs which is obviously down to the fact that you have to have a visa. if they made some form of amendment to the law to allow part time visas or something similar it would help the likes of me out, it would help fuel the economy and make sure that not so many people leave here. It's a typical case of a lack of logic which is to common in this town!!




Elphaba said:


> Sorry to sound harsh, but best you are told the truth. You can only 'sponsor yourself' by setting up a company. Even for a simple freezone licence you would need at least AED 22k, plus security money.
> 
> This really isn't the place to be without a job or your own legal company. Sorry.
> 
> -


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

JamesE said:


> Thanks for the info. I am pretty aware of the facts and costs involved and appreciate your feedback.
> 
> It's a shame as this place is so great. I don't get it as they are trying to encourage people to come here but the laws are so tough. there are so many people leaving and it's hardly surprising.
> 
> Also I have been advised of hundreds of part time jobs which is obviously down to the fact that you have to have a visa. if they made some form of amendment to the law to allow part time visas or something similar it would help the likes of me out, it would help fuel the economy and make sure that not so many people leave here. It's a typical case of a lack of logic which is to common in this town!!


I believe that most of the laws are put in place to keep away unskilled expats - labourers etc. Had the visa rules not been strict, there would have been a flood of people esp from the sub-continent looking for greener pastures and willing to work for peanuts


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*thanks for your message*

well it doesn't work really as there are sooooo many unskilled people that do get here. this is the most annoying thing, where I have to live here and put up with all the rubbish that you get in so many industries such as finance where you have people who are able to give advice that only have experience in things such as selling cars (no offense to those that do this as they are currently succeeding more than I am), but yet I can't find a job myself. Surely if these companies that employed such people paid decent people to do the job the underlying clients would get a better service and the company would therefore be more successful.





rsinner said:


> I believe that most of the laws are put in place to keep away unskilled expats - labourers etc. Had the visa rules not been strict, there would have been a flood of people esp from the sub-continent looking for greener pastures and willing to work for peanuts


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

rsinner said:


> I believe that most of the laws are put in place to keep away unskilled expats - labourers etc. Had the visa rules not been strict, there would have been a flood of people esp from the sub-continent looking for greener pastures and willing to work for peanuts


Sounds like Britain?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Amnesia180 said:


> Sounds like Britain?


Yup, but unlike the UK it does not have separate schemes like HSMP for skilled expats to get in and stay on


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

JamesE said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have been unemployed for a year now in Dubai having worked in the financial services industry for over 15 years. I have been offered many opportunities but commission only and I feel I am worth more than that. If I am to work for someone I want some form of commitment from them. Anyway, the main difficulty here is that you can't even just go and do some bar work or something similar because of Visa issues. Does anyone have any ideas as to how I may make some cash (legally) until the right job comes a long please? (No silly comments also please!).
> 
> ...



As you are financial guy , you can do the following things to earn money legally:

1) Writing columns in magazines / newspapers
2) Work as Speaker 
3) Sell your contacts to financial institutions , you will get commission if deal succeed.
4) Buy & sell the cars , for this use any resident person labour card
5) You can work as free lancer also if you are creative like , fashion designing, interior decorations , exterior decorations , pictures etc etc
6) As a tourist take car on rental and start pick & drop service from jabel ali to dubai or abu dhabi
7) Start providing consultancy , like merger /acquisitions/ swaps to clients but in 5 star hotels only

.............................

Best of Luck!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sumair said:


> As you are financial guy , you can do the following things to earn money legally:
> 
> 1) Writing columns in magazines / newspapers - not without a residence visa.
> 2) Work as Speaker - not without a visa!
> ...



He can only do these things if he has a residence visa. As I said earlier it is illegal to work here without a proper visa.

Suggesting he try & use someone else's labout card is an appalling suggestion! It is also illegal to use your own car, or a rental one, as a private hire service. You need to be licenced to provide financial advice.

I appreciate you are trying to help, but many of your suggestions are illegal and could lead to the original ooster getting into trouble with the law. Please consider what you are posting and the consequences.

-


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

why do not you simply accept the job offers for now to save your ass! while waiting for a better offer, it makes more sence.
am I right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> He can only do these things if he has a residence visa. As I said earlier it is illegal to work here without a proper visa.
> 
> Suggesting he try & use someone else's labout card is an appalling suggestion! It is also illegal to use your own car, or a rental one, as a private hire service. You need to be licenced to provide financial advice.
> 
> ...


Does everyone that works for your Company have a Visa???!!!???


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*not that easy*

it's not that easy unfortunately as if you take a job and then find another one within a year hen you leave your employers they can put a ban on you working anywhere else for 6 months!!!




linda90 said:


> why do not you simply accept the job offers for now to save your ass! while waiting for a better offer, it makes more sence.
> am I right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Bans aren't as clear-cut as you might think. Companies can apply one if they wish, but I don't know how often this happens in practise. If you move from a traditional, non freezone LLC company within two years of appointment, you will receive an automatic ban from the Ministry of Labour BUT this can be lifted for a fee. Free Zone companies don't usually apply bans, you don't even need an NOC for your visa to be processed. 

The job market is flooded with immediately available and well-qualified candidates from all disciplines at the moment. Regardless of your nationality, I would have to agree with Elphaba in that surely some salary is better than none - but it's really your call as to what you're willing to accept.


----------



## linda90 (Jul 11, 2009)

she is right, you apply for such companies and get full details of each, you need to save your ass here.


----------

